# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  just got these.......

## gdubb216

jins a few hours ago.........

----------


## gdubb216

more pics

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good, how about pics whats inside  :Smilie:

----------


## psycorelm

what colour the fliptop is? green or yellow?

----------


## gdubb216

Yellow I post some pics soon.....

----------


## gdubb216

here is a pic the entire kit

----------


## gdubb216

boxes.......

----------


## gdubb216

yellow tops.........

----------


## gdubb216

yellow tops.................

----------


## Bbosley18

Good stuff im getting on that next summer.

----------


## PEWN

lucky....

----------


## bpm1

methinks u r gloating, u make me sick!!!jk

----------


## dhriscerr

BASTARD!!! I can't afford to run HGH, im not a millionaire!

----------


## UNIVET

my luck is better


uni

----------


## PT

why are you bumping a thread that is almost 2 years old? i asure you that the thread starter isnt still checking in here

----------

